

Show HN: RedemFit – Incentivized Corporate Wellness - vital101
https://redemfit.com

======
vital101
RedemFit is an incentivized corporate wellness program. Employees earn points
by working out and then redeem those points for rewards. Healthy employees
cost less to insure, work harder, and take less sick days. Strong incentives
create a healthy workforce.

Demo Login Information:

\- Company Admin: u:demo , p:demopass

\- Company Employee: u:regularuser , p:demopass

I recently did a soft-launch of RedemFit on /r/startups over on Reddit, got
some feedback, and have since added the most requested features and tweaked a
few things.

I'm looking for any sort of feedback that HN can give me. I believe I have a
market here as I've already had a sales call for this without actually
requesting it :)

Things of note:

\- I'm targeting the insurance brokerage market as thats where I've seen the
most interest so far.

\- White Labeling: This is something that people commented on the most. They
really wanted it, so I implemented it.

\- Custom Domains: Goes hand-in-hand with white labeling, but can be used
without it.

\- 3rd party integrations: Using the HumanAPI for this, and has worked great
so far.

Once again, thanks for the feedback HN!

